# Dashboard Lights 2015 Murano



## jackj921 (Dec 21, 2021)

The dash lights go off when my wife puts the driving lights on "auto" but they light again when she puts the driving lights on "off". I tried to post this before because someone had the exact same issue but they banned me for re posting the exact same issue. A bit over zealous on the banning thing!! The reply given to the prior post of someone else does not solve the problem, it has nothing to do with brightening the dimmer switches, and car is in shop since 10AM this morning with the dash board off looking for a loose wire or???? Will post solution when we find out tomorrow!!


----------



## jackj921 (Dec 21, 2021)

Apparently it is a 5k labor only fix to replace the entertainment and gps modules etc.


----------

